# Creatives ext. connector Pinbelegung



## mFuSE (4. Dezember 2007)

huhu,

für die SBLive und Audigy Karten gab es von nem externen Hersteller
 mal ein Addon Board mitdem man die koaxialen und optischen Digitalen Anschlüsse abgreifen konnte.

Weiß jemand zufällig ob die SBLive/Audigy und X-Fi Karten da pinkompatibel sind?
..Wobei es rein optisch wohl leider ein anderes Layout zu sein scheint?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann dir mit zwei nicht viel sagenden Bildern vielleicht etwas helfen. Suche ebenfalls krampfhaft nach einer Methode, die Frontpanels der Computergehäuse daran zu betreiben. Es gibt eine Seite im Netz, wo man die modifizierten Kabel für knapp 25 Euro bestellen kann. Meiner Meinung nach für so wenig Material horrend hoch der Preis. Da kann ich ja fast bei den originalen Panels von Creative zuschlagen. Die Rede ist bei mir übrigens von einer X-Fi Xtreme Music.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mFuSE (5. Dezember 2007)

thx!
Das Audigy Pannel sieht dem der X-FI extrem ähnlich! 

Dann könnte dies vll sogar klappen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Dezember 2007)

Nur sch*, wenn der gute Stecker beim Gehäuse (in meinem Fall Rebel 9 von Sharkoon) nicht mal ansatzweise beschriftet wurde.

Wer tatsächlich den Schatz öffnen sollte, bekommt von mir eine kleine Belohnung  Das ist es mir wert.


----------



## ShadowAlien (3. Januar 2008)

ich will meine x-fi xtreme music auch an mein front panel anschließen ... sobald ich mein neues headset hab, brauch ich nen 2ten eingang ^^
wie's aussieht wird das aber ne ziemlich komplizierte angelegenheit..

die übersicht mit den pinbelegungen wird dabei hoffentlich hilfreich ;D

edit:
Nachdem ich mich mit den Pinbelegungen vertraut gemacht hab, habe ich es tatsächlich geschafft, das Frontpanel meines Gehäuses (Aerocool Aeroengine II) an meine Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music anzuschließen. Läuft einwandfrei !


----------



## ShadowAlien (4. Januar 2008)

ich mach mich jetzt mal dran, das micro anzuschließen und es hinzubekommen, dass die hinteren ausgänge bei anschluss gemutet werden...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Januar 2008)

ShadowAlien schrieb:


> ich will meine x-fi xtreme music auch an mein front panel anschließen ... sobald ich mein neues headset hab, brauch ich nen 2ten eingang ^^
> wie's aussieht wird das aber ne ziemlich komplizierte angelegenheit..
> 
> die übersicht mit den pinbelegungen wird dabei hoffentlich hilfreich ;D
> ...




bilder please


----------



## Piridrummer88 (5. Januar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Danke für die Pinbelegung, aber was ist GPO0,  GPO1, GPO2. denn ich hätte schon gerne das ich auch links was höre, wenn der Soud auf links sollte.


----------



## ShadowAlien (5. Januar 2008)

Ich werde Bilder machen und hier reinstellen, sobald ich Zeit finde.

Die oben gezeigten Pinbelegungen können beide korrekt sein, jedoch habe ich bis jetzt nur die getestet, die mit der Audigy2 übereinstimmt. Damit keine Verwechslungsgefahr entsteht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Piridummer: Mit GPO ist vermutlich der General Purpose Output gemeint. Meiner Meinung nach wird hier auf jedem Pin das gleiche ausgegeben. Somit hat es nichts mit dem output für "left" oder "right" zu tun.


----------



## ShadowAlien (5. Januar 2008)

Gleiche Belegung, andere Karte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit von Wannseesprinter: Bildergröße angepasst. Größere Version mit beigefügt. Danke für den Beitrag *


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Januar 2008)

Hui,

vielen Dank dafür, ShadowAlien!

Jetzt nur noch vom Gehäuse wissen, welche Jumper für welche Klinke ist. Hmpf...


----------



## Clown[AUT] (6. Januar 2008)

hi,
ich hab selber ne creative X-Fi Xtreme Music und die selben Probleme für den front-sound meines gehäuses,
doch ich glaube bzw. hoffe das kann helfen:
http://board.mofapower.de/177153.html
und noch der link vom 2.Post aus dem forum erklärt welcher name zu welchen Pin gehört!^^

ich werds selber noch im laufe der woche bei mir testen ob es auch funktioniert

mfg clown


----------



## ShadowAlien (6. Januar 2008)

So ... nun mal ein Foto (angeschlossen) von der Karte:
Da die Klemmen nicht richtig von alleine sitzen, da Creative wohl eine eigene Größe bei den Pins gewählt hat, damit sie ihr eigenes Zeug verkaufen können, hab ich sie hier mit einer Art kabelbinder umwickelt, damit sie besser sitzen. Vielleicht etwas dran rumwackeln und dann sollte es auch schon funktionieren. ;P

Also hier ist nun GND an Pin 1, Front left an Pin 2 und Front right an Pin 4 angeschlossen:


----------



## ShadowAlien (6. Januar 2008)

achja ... ne seite, wo auch gute bilder sind:  http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180707#15  (etwas runterscrollen)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Januar 2008)

Ich sehe schon ein How-To für die Xfi Geschichte


----------



## ShadowAlien (6. Januar 2008)

wenn man zeit hat ;D


----------



## Clown[AUT] (7. Januar 2008)

ShadowAlien schrieb:


> wenn man zeit hat ;D


ich hoffe man halt ziemlich bald zeit


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2008)

ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Ich werde Bilder machen und hier reinstellen, sobald ich Zeit finde.
> 
> Die oben gezeigten Pinbelegungen können beide korrekt sein, jedoch habe ich bis jetzt nur die getestet, die mit der Audigy2 übereinstimmt. Damit keine Verwechslungsgefahr entsteht:
> 
> ...


Übrigens ist das ein 'DELL Frontaudio Stecker', dens in vielen DELL Rechnern gibt.

Warum CL gerade diesen Standard und nicht den 'normalen' genommen hat, wissens nur selbst...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Januar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Übrigens ist das ein 'DELL Frontaudio Stecker', dens in vielen DELL Rechnern gibt.
> 
> Warum CL gerade diesen Standard und nicht den 'normalen' genommen hat, wissens nur selbst...



Du hast nicht zufällig solch einen Stecker samt Adernbezeichnung parat? Wäre zu schön. Vielleicht kann man anhand der Adernfarben schon etwas ableiten...


----------



## Chapter (11. Januar 2008)

also ich hab so ein kabel mit dem weißen stecker noch von meinen alten dell Pc jetzt hab ich meine x-fi extreme music eingebaut.
ich hab das Soprano Dx gehäuse und oben ist ein audio eingang + ein microfon nur jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich das anschließen soll weil ich oben keinen passenden anschluss habe für das weiße kabel


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Januar 2008)

Chapter schrieb:


> also ich hab so ein kabel mit dem weißen stecker noch von meinen alten dell Pc jetzt hab ich meine x-fi extreme music eingebaut.
> ich hab das Soprano Dx gehäuse und oben ist ein audio eingang + ein microfon nur jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich das anschließen soll weil ich oben keinen passenden anschluss habe für das weiße kabel



Das kommt oft vor. Du hast dann sicherlich auch das Problem, dass die einzelnen Adern von Gehäuse-Frontschanluss nur eingefärbt, aber nicht beschriftet sind.


----------



## ShadowAlien (17. Januar 2008)

is das nich ziemlich dämlich ?! ich mein ... wie soll ich nen frontpanel anschließen, wenn ich nich weiss, welches kabel was is !?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Januar 2008)

ShadowAlien schrieb:


> is das nich ziemlich dämlich ?! ich mein ... wie soll ich nen frontpanel anschließen, wenn ich nich weiss, welches kabel was is !?



So ist es. Es stehen ja nicht mal irgendwelche Belegungen in der Bedienungsanleitung des Gehäuses. War da überhaupt eine bei...


----------



## Player007 (19. Januar 2008)

Ich hab auch das Problem, dass meine Front Audio nicht geht.
Hab auch das Rebel 9 von Sharkoon, aber keine externe Soundkarte.

Da gibt es zwar so einen Stecker, der passt auch auf das Mainboard, aber die funktionieren einfach nicht.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Januar 2008)

*Hier der Frontstecker des Rebel 9 Gehäuses von Sharkoon in drei Perspektiven.

*Ganz klar zu erkennen, um was es sich hier handelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Pin kann schon mal nicht belegt werden. Wahrscheinlich, um ein falsches Anschließen zu vermeiden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wird es interessant: *Welche Farben sind wofür zuständig? *Die dicke schwarze und die weiße Ader für + bzw. - (GND)?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte hier ein Genosse herumstöbern, dem dieser Anblick vertraut ist: Eine Legende für die Farben wären wirklich hilfreich


----------



## Player007 (21. Januar 2008)

Ja, 

genau den, hab ich auf meinem Ds3R stecken, naturlich auf dem F_Audio Platz, aber er wird unter Vista einfach nicht erkannt.
Weiß vielleicht jemand an was das liegt?

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, habs raus bekommen.


----------



## maaaaatze (21. Januar 2008)

mhm, wenn ich das den Stecker mit kabelbaum da hätte könnte ich mal schauen. falls jemand ein kaputtes gehäuse mit diesem stecker hat bitte melden. dann werd ich mal danach schauen.


----------



## Clown[AUT] (22. Januar 2008)

dicke schwarze: audio ground

bei den andern muss ich erst schauen aber bei jedem gehäuse sind die farben anders(außer der oben genannte schwarze)...^^


----------



## maaaaatze (22. Januar 2008)

@Wannseesprinter: kannst du mir bitte mal kurz sagen wie die belegung genau ist?

z.b.

|1|2|
|3|4|
|5|6|
|7|8|
|9|10|

4= Geschlossen

ist das möglich?


----------



## Piridrummer88 (22. Januar 2008)

maaaaatze schrieb:


> @Wannseesprinter: kannst du mir bitte mal kurz sagen wie die belegung genau ist?
> 
> z.b.
> 
> ...


 
Also bei mir ist das folgendermassen

1+2 = Front/Rear Left
3 = NC (not connectet)
4 = No Pin
5+6 = Front/Rear Right
7 = Mic Bias  (Wird wahrscheinlich dazu da sein, dass die Soundkarte mitkriegt ob ein Mic angeschlossen wird.)
8 = Power
9 = Mic
10 = GND

1+2 und 5+6 sind bei meinem Front-Stecker auf jeweils ein Kabel zusammengeschlossen.
mfg


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Januar 2008)

maaaaatze schrieb:


> @Wannseesprinter: kannst du mir bitte mal kurz sagen wie die belegung genau ist?



Sorry, da stehe ich aufm Schlauch. Das versuche ich selbst herauszubekommen. Zu gern wüsste ich, ob die Belegung einer gewissen Norm unterliegt. (Fragezeichen)



Piridrummer88 schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist das folgendermassen
> 
> 1+2 = Front/Rear Left
> 3 = NC (not connectet)
> ...



Hast du die Belegung vom Handbuch deines Gehäuses entnommen?


----------



## Piridrummer88 (24. Januar 2008)

Nein, sie ist aus dem Handbuch meines Mainboardes.
Aber schliesslich hat's ja funktioniert als ich noch OnBoard Audio verwendet habe.
Und der Stecker ist der gleiche.

Also dachte ich es könnte Helfen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Januar 2008)

Hmm,

ich werde bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mein Handbuch aufsuchen.


----------



## Freeman (1. September 2008)

Ich habe hier auch noch ne nette bebilderte Anleitung, da ich dasselbe Probleme mit meiner X-Fi hatte.  

Hab ich schon gesagt, dass mich das ganz schön aufgeregt hat? Da kauft man sich ein schönes Gehäuse und ne gute Soundkarte und dann dieser Mist. Ich glaub, dass war meine letzte Creative.

Der weiße Stecker nennt sich PH Connector, der schwarze ist ein normaler Molex Stecker.


----------



## ShadowAlien (1. September 2008)

Tja... macht zwar evtl. Spaß, mal dran rumzubasteln... Aber ne einfache Lösung wars nicht ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2008)

Sucht mal nach Dell zu AC97 Adaptern, vielleicht gibts da ja was.

Creative Labs hat sich hier der DELL Norm bedient, warum auch immer...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2008)

dell verbaut(e?) creative soundkarten - was auch die einzige einsatzmöglichkeit und vermutlich daseinszweck für diese anschlüsse war, creative selbst bietet nichts an, was auf den analogen anschluss passt und normale frontpanelstecker funktionieren bekanntermaßen auch nicht.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. September 2008)

Ich müsste wissen, welche Stecker da genau benutzt werden. Dann könnte ich sie mir nämlich für kleines Geld besorgen und mal austesten, wie die ganze Suppe schmeckt. Sollte es mit Leichtigkeit von der Hand gehen, werde ich sie in Massen produzieren  So ein 4- oder 8-Adriges Kabel habe ich hier massenweise herumfliegen.


----------

